# Extortion from a BackFlow Management Company



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I got a letter from a local backflow management company that handles a local city's backflow program. It states that they are now going to require us to enter our test results via their online service. For this privilege of being able to submit it online they want to charge us a "small filling fee" for each test report submitted which is to be paid per submittal. It also states as of March 1st, 2010 all test reports for existing and replacement backflow devices for this city will only be accepted by their online service. 

Now we all know they are getting money from the city to handle the database for these cities. Now they want us to stop faxing or mailing copies of the reports to them and use their online service and pay for this so called convenience. I know it is a time and cost saver for them since they will no longer need someone to take the hard copy reports and type them in anymore, since they have us doing it for them. 

They are having a introductory meeting at the end of this week, they strongly recommend we attend so they can go over how to do this and register the companies. 

To me this is just another middle man company trying to weasel more money out of both ends.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

You are going to see a lot of this happening soon. I thought for sure you was going to mention ridgid connect, as the video sort of implied that ability to be a master design of uploads to a main database.

But didn't dewalt start this technology first?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Are you required to submit the report? 

Most guys just submit the report to the water purveyor to be nice.

Just pass it on.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Are you required to submit the report?
> 
> Most guys just submit the report to the water purveyor to be nice.
> 
> Just pass it on.


O I C, so just do the test and make the person I did the test for submit the reports.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Is the company BCA?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> O I C, so just do the test and make the person I did the test for submit the reports.


Bingo. You aren't working for the city. If they cahrge a fee, you better be getting something for it. Like a permit..........


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

Or AEM?


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> O I C, so just do the test and make the person I did the test for submit the reports.


That's the way uh huh uh huh I like it uh huh uh huh .


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

spudwrench said:


> Or AEM?





Killertoiletspider said:


> Is the company BCA?


 It is BSI for the city of Aurora.


ILPlumber said:


> Bingo. You aren't working for the city. If they cahrge a fee, you better be getting something for it. Like a permit..........


Its funny Chicago requires a permit and you to use their test report. But they do not charge a fee for the permit.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> You are going to see a lot of this happening soon. I thought for sure you was going to mention ridgid connect, as the video sort of implied that ability to be a master design of uploads to a main database.
> 
> But didn't dewalt start this technology first?


 I got to play with Ridgid Connect for a while. To me its not worth the fee they are wanting for the service. It is a nice program and all for sharing job reports with all those connected to a job you are doing. But i can do that with my own web server and a good database. I never messed with the DeWalt one, I have been playing with the Google Wave. Google wave is still in Alfa stages so it is really lacking some of the better features.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Back charge them for your time spent on the internet e-mailing it to them :thumbsup:


----------



## longplumb (Nov 15, 2009)

The city water here requires us to send one copy of the report to the customer and one to the city. They used to supply the report forms, but now we have to supply our own. All you can do is pass the cost on to the customer and if they call *****ing about it give them the phone # to the water dept. The city here is really getting sticky about buisness's getting there tests done. They are now sending nasty letters to the people. We try to send notices to all of our customers about a month in advance to notify them that they are due for inspection. I wonder how long before they start to require homeowners to have these installed and tested??:blink:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I did one test in Aurora two years ago and CBI sent me that same letter. Screw 'em. If they want a backflow program, but want to pork us plumbers, let them worry about their own water.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

spudwrench said:


> Or AEM?


Are they down your way?


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> They are having a introductory meeting at the end of this week, they strongly recommend we attend so they can go over how to do this and register the companies.


A couple things about all this bother me.

1. I have to submit their form online, now my database with my test form is now a secondary thing I am going to have to fill out for my own personal record. Now I have to fill out two forms.....wasted time!

2. The last company I worked for basically didnt own a computer! Now they have to buy one to submit their form? My former employer could hardly turn on a computer!! How is that legal?

3. Register the companies? So does this mean you have to be a CCCDI, Licensed plumbing contractor, and now register with them in order for them to accept your report? It was my understanding that as a CCCDI in the state of Illinois I wouldn't have to be a "company" in order to submit a report, I just have to be a CCCDI.

IMO, BSI are a bunch of crooks!!


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

How do we pay for this service? Do they really think I am going to give them MY credit card information?

SewerRatz, can you give me information about the meeting? If possible, I would like to attend. Do the guys at Test Gauge Supply know about it, I'll be they would be interested.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> A couple things about all this bother me.
> 
> 1. I have to submit their form online, now my database with my test form is now a secondary thing I am going to have to fill out for my own personal record. Now I have to fill out two forms.....wasted time!
> 
> ...


 Well here is the letter word for word from BSI
January 12, 2010​ 
RE: Aurora Backflow Program Procedures

Dear Testing Company,

As you know, Backflow Solutions, Inc (BSI) has managed the City of Aurora's backflow for many years. We are notifying you as to some changes that will be taking place.

The tracking program for Aurora will be different than the current procedures, as it will be utilizing BSI's newest service, BSI Online. The key component of BSI Online is that you, the testing company, will now be submitting your backflow test results online via BSI Online secure website. A filing fee will be required for each test report submitted and must be paid at the time of submittal. As of March 1st, 2010, test reports for existing and replacement backflow assemblies in the City of Aurora will only be accepted via BSI Online. Any test reports for brand new backflow assemblies will be submitted directly to BSI for the initial year.

There will be an introductory meeting beginning at *9 A.M on January 29th, 2010* at:
The Aurora Water Treatment Plant
1111 Aurora Ave (Rte 25)
Aurora, IL 60505​
The purpose of this meeting is to discuss this program and to get all testing companies doing business in the City registered with BSI Online. *It is strongly recommended you attend*, as we will be going over exactly how the site and procedures for test report submittal work, as well as providing a demonstration of the site. There are many benefits to the testing companies with BSI Online, which we will also highlight at the meeting. Breakfast will also be provided!!

BSI has an extensive track record managing backflow programs for municipalities nationwide. We look forward to working with you to ensure that Aurora remains protected against the dangers of backflow. Please contact me at 900-414-4990 or [email protected] by January 27th to let me now if you will be attending. Thank you.

Sincerely,

Brad Stancampiano, Executive Vice President
Backflow Solutions, INC (BSI)​​


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I sent an email. I plan on attending the informational meeting about the new pro-scam...I mean program.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> I sent an email. I plan on attending the informational meeting about the new pro-scam...I mean program.


 I am going for the free eats


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

There's a lot of vowels on the end of that guys name...
Must be some kinda mob shakedown...:whistling2:


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Are they down your way?


Not right here in C-U. They did several tests here in the past. Back in like '99, Larry thought that they would do programs all over the state. Not sure how that went , but they were big into fire system surveys back then too. Do you know Larry?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I am all gun-ho to go to this meeting. They better have a decent breakfast there, or they will deal with one pissed off SewerRatz. 

I will inform them I will have to mail a letter out to all my backflow customers in Aurora stating "That our backflow testing fee is still the same but due to the city and BSI I am going to have to charge them the required filling fee that BSI is imposing on us to fill the form online. If they feel the filling fee we are required to pay and pass along the cost to you is wrong or an injustice please call your village officials and the people at BSI and let them know."

If we let them get away with this in this city, they are going to start to force it on us backflow testers in all the other towns and cities that they maintain the backflow databases on. In their letter they claim to be managing backflow programs for municipalities nationwide. So it will not only affect us here in Illinois.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Nevermind


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Piperat said:


> Free :thumbup:Free :thumbup:Free :thumbup:everything should be Free:thumbup:. I like Free.:thumbup: I charge $80.00 per half hour for me but everything else should be free.:thumbup: Did I say I like Free. :thumbup: Middle men Middle men everywhere BEWARE. They better have a good Free breakfast or Ima be pizzed. Like a broken record dude.


Real classy PipeRat.

What gets me is BSI charges the village to handle the database, and up until now we just faxed over our paper work to them and they had to manely enter in the data into their own database. Now they want us to get a computer and internet connection (granted I have both but I know many shops that does not) and enter the information into their databases for them and we have to pay them so they can save the money not paying an employee of theirs to enter in the faxed reports. If the city wants to charge a permit that is one thing but these guys are just muscling in forcing companies to spend more money. 

As for middle men you can deal with them all wanting to give you work for way below what you are worth and charge the customer a whole lot more than they pay you.

PipeRat if you do not like to hear me (read) about how I dislike middlemen and other companies wanting to take my hard earned money out of my pocket then do not read my posts! Better yet put me on ignore. Oh and about what I charge per half hour, it is what our company needs to charge to cover our overhead and make some sort of a profit. We are not a charity company, and we are not going to become one anytime soon.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Piperat said:


> Nevermind


To late. I already read your classy post and quoted it for all to read.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree with you majorly on your philosophy about middlemen sewerratz. The whole "middleman" thing pisses me off too. It seems like every day there is yet another company trying to get between the customer and I.:furious: Warranty companies, service magic, web marketers that want $100 per click, etc, etc. Screw them all.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> To late. I already read your classy post and quoted it for all to read.


:thumbup: 

I think he ment to say FEE FEE FEE not FREE FREE FREE because that is what this world is comming to.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I kinda think the backflow management company isn't a charity case either. Imagine how well the world would operate with no distribution channels or organization. Every product in the world we should go directly to the source ourselves. Imagine what we could save shipping our little containers direct instead of bulk buys, truckloads and shipping containers that these crooked middlemen get involved in.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Piperat said:


> I kinda think the backflow management company isn't a charity case either. Imagine how well the world would operate with no distribution channels or organization. Every product in the world we should go directly to the source ourselves. Imagine what we could save shipping our little containers direct instead of bulk buys, truckloads and shipping containers that these crooked middlemen get involved in.


You are missing my point though. They charge the village for this service, and they want us to adopt to using their online service to enter our data into their database for them. Now they no longer need to pay an emplyee, so with their greed they are cutting out a job, and making money from both ends the cities and contractors. Also they are basically booting out a lot of the old timer contractors that been doing work in that city for 30+ years, by making it mandatory to enter this data in through their online database. Like I said there are many plumbing outfits that do not own a computer. Now they need to spend $300+ on a computer another $20 a month for internet service, just so they can still keep performing a job they been doing for years.

The normal channels of middle men are fine but how many middlemen do you want in between you and your customer? Its one thing to have one maybe two middlemen but now lets add a few more that want a cut of the action. Hell PipeRat why not pay me $20 for every job you do since you do not mind middlemen.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

You know Ron that came off harsh on my part ok. But don't kid yourself for a minute that the city isn't aware of the proposed plan BSI is implementing. I am sure it was part of the negotiations. I wouldn't be suprised to find out that BSI is paying the city to have this contract. If everyone has to pay the fee than no one is disadvantaged, pass the cost to the customer, everyone else will be also. As far as the plumbers without computers and internet you can get that for Free too at the library right?
As far as $20 for every job you send me that I wouldn't have found on my own. Bring 'em on thats a bargain. I am not saying to blindly follow any fool that makes an offer. But their are opportunities everywhere if you take the blinders off and look around.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

BSI has been handling Aurora's backflow database for a few years now. What they are trying to sell everyone on is their "BSI Online" service. Their own website tells you that municipalities pay $495 a year for this service and it also states that contractors will pay a fee to enter in the backflow date per device. All in the name of going green (more money in their pocket) to save trees.

http://www.backflowsolutions.com/Pages/BSI Online.html


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Are you required to submit the report?
> 
> Most guys just submit the report to the water purveyor to be nice.
> 
> Just pass it on.


 Well I just got back from the meeting. Lots of guys there grumbling about the fee they want $14.95 per test report submitted. I brought up the fact about I am hired to do the test and hang it on the device, and the owner of the device should submit the report. They said it does not work that way, and if we fail to submit the report online our test will be invalid.

I asked them about mom and pop shops that do not have computers or internet, what are they to do? The guy got snippy with me and said if there is companies around that are not using computers they should not be around. I am paraphrasing what he said, but the fact that after everyone was leaving he came up to me and apologized for getting snippy with me.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I though it was pretty funny when the guy said he didnt want to "deal" with me anymore. They got pretty defensive when I asked how many devices were in the city (trying to figure thier new revenue)

All and all, they know they have that market cornered and can pretty much do what they want. I would like to know how they get the cities in their back pocket so easy.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> I would like to know how they get the cities in their back pocket so easy.


When it comes to mob enterprises it all involves the politicians...

Some they get some dirt on and blackmail...:whistling2:

Others you just have to buy.... :whistling2:


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

Since BSI is running the show, are you now responsible for holding the test results as in the past, or test, submit, collect, go home? I think that this is crap. Am sure that it will move downstate soon. After the test are you responsible until the next test, or are they? If they are the price may be right for you? Who will want to get a CCCDI in IL if this is not an advantage. XC1720


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

spudwrench said:


> Since BSI is running the show, are you now responsible for holding the test results as in the past, or test, submit, collect, go home? I think that this is crap. Am sure that it will move downstate soon. After the test are you responsible until the next test, or are they? If they are the price may be right for you? Who will want to get a CCCDI in IL if this is not an advantage. XC1720


 
From what I gathered they have been doing this in Orland Park already. The guys that held the meeting are now on the way to Texas to talk to contractors about BSI online to the cities they have convinced to use their services. They are not happy till they get every city and state on their program. From what I understand we are still responsible until the next test still, they just are verifying the data on the devices are in the correct tolerances, and keeping a database for the city.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> I though it was pretty funny when the guy said he didnt want to "deal" with me anymore. They got pretty defensive when I asked how many devices were in the city (trying to figure thier new revenue)
> 
> All and all, they know they have that market cornered and can pretty much do what they want. I would like to know how they get the cities in their back pocket so easy.


 He did not want to deal with any of us asking the tough questions. The 501 guys where there representing the 501 from what I got from the way they asked their questions. They did not seem all to thrilled about this either.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

The tall bald guy on the left side of the room that expressed his opinion a couple times was the old apprentice coordinators assistant. He is now on the Exectutive board. The guy in front of me is training coordiator. That room was full of 501 members.

I don't think anyone in that room was thrilled about this new program unless they were wearing a BSI shirt.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

BSI is a subsidiary of Chicago Backflow, Inc. They are the 800 pound gorilla of backflow testing in the metro Chicago area. Now they are getting involved with the municipalities. Basically, they will make money off every backflow. Either by testing it, or charging you a fee to file a report on the ones they don't test.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, that would explain why I see Chicago Backflow trucks in Aurora....often


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

jjbex said:


> BSI is a subsidiary of Chicago Backflow, Inc. They are the 800 pound gorilla of backflow testing in the metro Chicago area. Now they are getting involved with the municipalities. Basically, they will make money off every backflow. Either by testing it, or charging you a fee to file a report on the ones they don't test.


Wish I knew that during that meetings, it would of made it a bit more interesting if someone brought that up.


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

First off, I have to say that I'm not a big fan of the BSI/CBI conglomerate. Seems like a bit of a conflict of interest there, but it aint gonna change, so I'm not gonna waste my energy fighting it. I have to admit, when I first got the letter, I was taken aback by a 'filing fee', but after attending the meeting, it does make some sense. I don't think it was supposed to come out, but the guy from the water dept mentioned that the had been paying BSI around 170K per year to run monitor their program. Now the city is paying $495. Basically, they are charging the end user, instead of the water dept for running the program for them. Assuming the program is legal and legit (I'm sure BSI has some pretty expensive lawyers who review this kind of stuff) the city would be fools not to take advantage of it. I'm just pissed that I didn't think of the idea sooner!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Got another letter, Same thing but this time for the Village of Downers Grove. at 5101 Walnut Ave, Downers Grove, IL on March 9th 2010 

They want you to RSVP 800-414-4990 or [email protected]

Now as far as the city only paying $495 per year for this service verse the 170K per year, BSI stands to make a whole lot more than 170K per year. BSI's argument is that all the tax payers in the city should not be paying the bill for the places with backflow devices. So my argument is why should I pay taxes for schools and public libraries in my property taxes since I do not use the libraries or public schools. We pay the taxes as a whole community to support the things that helps us all in a whole. Plus what about the fees people pay for their water bill? There is government taxes and fees on top of the per gallon usage. So these cities are going to lower everyones water bill since they are no longer are paying the 170K a year? I bet not.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds like a new government was born there in Illinois.


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

Don The Plumber said:


> Sounds like a new government was born there in Illinois.


Has been here for some time. As I was told by an official, our ousted governor, Rod, did not know what the IDPH was. When he was told that every plumber in the state was, and had been for years, paying $100/yr. toward the license program, HHUUMMMM. As I said, just as I was told. California is the only state that is further in debt than IL.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

spudwrench said:


> Has been here for some time. As I was told by an official, our ousted governor, Rod, did not know what the IDPH was. When he was told that every plumber in the state was, and had been for years, paying $100/yr. toward the license program, HHUUMMMM. As I said, just as I was told. California is the only state that is further in debt than IL.


 Try not to send any more of your senators to the White House either, ok.:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I been getting lots of calls in the City of Aurora asking for backflow test pricing. I told everyone of them since Aurora is using BSI Online there is a $15.00 filing fee per device. Plus my inspection fee. Never heard back from any of them. My dad took a call the other day he failed to mention the filling fee (he forgot which cities are in the program) So instead of blowing the call I went out and did the job today, just filed the reports online. Tested 4 backflow devices, logged them all in and had to give them a CC# for a total fee of $59.80 

I hope I get another letter for another meeting of a city that is going with this scam of a system. I mean as I mentioned before what if the company that been testing in that city for years does not have a computer... but what if they do not have a credit card? Our company has always been PO#'s and checks. Also going to a library to use a computer is not an option for us, we are in unincorporated area so the library charges us a usage fee since technically we are not residents.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

*Brookfield IL $19.95 to submit test reports!!!*

6/23/2010​ 
RE: Brookfield Backflow Program​ 
Dear Tester,
The Village of Brookfield has recently contracted with Backflow Solutions, Inc (BSI) to administer the Village’s cross-connection control / backflow tracking program.​ 
The tracking program for Brookfield will be different than the current procedures, as it will be utilizing BSI’s newest service, BSI Online. The key component of BSI Online is that you, the testing company, will now be submitting your backflow test results online via BSI Online’s secure website. A* filing fee of $19.95 will be required for each test report submitted* and must be paid at the time of submittal. A few quick points:​ 
Notifications will begin being sent out on July 1st, 2010. 
Please make sure to obtain the Customer Confirmation Number from your customer (printed on the notification to the water customer), as you will need this number to access their records in the BSI Online system.
For test reports done up until July 31st of 2010, please simply fax or mail the reports to BSI at 888-414-4990 / PO Box 246, Worth, IL 60482.
Beginning August 1st, 2010, all backflow test reports for Brookfield must be entered using the BSI Online system.​ 
If you are unfamiliar as to how the BSI Online system works, please contact BSI at 800-414-4990 so that we may schedule a demonstration or answer any questions you may have.​ 
One final note – We are asking for all companies doing backflow testing in Brookfield to assist the Village by providing any information you have on any and all existing backflow assemblies for Brookfield properties. Please remember, for any backflow assembly for which your company is the last tester of record, BSI will send you an email reminder when the annual notification is sent to your customer, as well as include your company name and phone number at the bottom of said notification in an effort to increase compliance.​ 
Thank you for your assistance with this program, and for helping to ensure the safety of Brookfield’s water. Please contact me with any questions.
Sincerely,​ 

Brad Stancampiano, Executive Vice President
Backflow Solutions, Inc (BSI)​ 


P.O. Box 246 · Worth, Illinois 60482 · 800-414-4990 · 888-414-4990 · www.backflowsolutions.com​


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

At least they are throwing the business back to the last tester, rather than hog it thru CBI.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

jjbex said:


> At least they are throwing the business back to the last tester, rather than hog it thru CBI.


People do not even read that part, and the test I did in Aurora the last tester was CBI. They put that line in there as a feel good messure for us testers.

As noted before they knew that CBI is losing out on tests to us little guys, so what better way to make money from the tests they are no longer doing. Just charge us a fee to submit our test results.

Also note there is a trend here. The first city that I was informed about the submittal fee was $7.95, then Aurora at $14.95, and now Brookfield $19.95 When is it going to stop? And they are not just doing this in Illinois They are pushing this program all over the US.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

*Another town falls into the hands of BSI Online*

7/13/10

RE: Norridge Backflow Program

Dear Tester,
Greetings. It has been brought to our attention by several testing companies that they were unaware of the BSI Online program being utilized in the Village of Norridge (which began in March of this year).

When Norridge came online, we notified all testing companies to have submitted test reports to the Village over the previous few years. Since then, we have modified our procedures (as evident with our more recent announcements) so that all testing companies registered with BSI Online are notified when a new town comes online. I apologize for any inconvenience. 

For you records, the same BSI Online protocols apply, and the filing fee in Norridge is $14.95.

As always, we are asking for all companies doing backflow testing in Norridge to assist the Village by providing any information you have on any and all existing backflow assemblies for Norridge properties. Please remember, for any backflow assembly for which your company is the last tester of record, BSI will send you an email reminder when the annual notification is sent to your customer, as well as include your company name and phone number at the bottom of said notification in an effort to increase compliance.

Thank you for your assistance with this program, and for helping to ensure the safety of Norridge’s water. Please contact me with any questions.
Sincerely,


Brad Stancampiano, Executive Vice President
Backflow Solutions, Inc (BSI)


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I just talked to the Joliet plumbing inspector. He is not happy with the BSI deal. He believes it's a conflict of interest. He also said that Joliet will implement it's own program in a few years and charge a fee per device. Right now they aren't aggressive in compliance because public works wasn't on board, now they are and Joliet will get aggressive. Yay!


----------



## Baumeister (Jun 8, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I got a letter from a local backflow management company that handles a local city's backflow program. It states that they are now going to require us to enter our test results via their online service. For this privilege of being able to submit it online they want to charge us a "small filling fee" for each test report submitted which is to be paid per submittal. It also states as of March 1st, 2010 all test reports for existing and replacement backflow devices for this city will only be accepted by their online service.
> 
> Now we all know they are getting money from the city to handle the database for these cities. Now they want us to stop faxing or mailing copies of the reports to them and use their online service and pay for this so called convenience. I know it is a time and cost saver for them since they will no longer need someone to take the hard copy reports and type them in anymore, since they have us doing it for them.
> 
> ...



Bulls**t !!! now you gotta explain that to your customers


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well the extortion continues. I talked to them at BSI since they told us that when the customer gets a letter from them it will inform them who the last tester on record was with the testers phone #. Well had a call last week in a town using the BSI Online that I tested last year. They showed me the letter and the part with the last tester was not me.. Was some other outfit that had not tested this place's RPZ's in years now. So during this talk with BSI people, I was informed that the prices they charge is just $5.95 per test entered by us, anything above that price goes to the village/city. So now remember this BSI Online crap is backflow program for the village/city. The only cost to the city is $500 a year and the rest is on our backs by paying a filing fee to BSI for each device we test. Now with this information I just now get this letter from BSI telling use they need to raise the fee for this one village to cover its backflow cross connection program.





> June 29, 2011
> 
> 
> RE: Melrose Park Backflow Filing Fee
> ...


I feel they tried to make me feel good about them by telling me that they only get $5.95 per device and the village gets the rest. But with this letter, I feel they get 100% of the fee. Or the city in this letter is trying to balance its budget on the backs of us testers since the service provided by BSI only costs them $500 a year, as stated here on BSI's website http://www.backflowsolutions.com/Pages/BSI_Online_How.html


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I feel your pain. Our shop is in the city of Joliet. starting this year, BSI administers their program. I have tested and filed the devices since 2007. This year, we got as letter informing us of the change and it's a 14.95 fee. So far, so good. Then they inform us the last tester of record was Chicago Backflow. WTF!!!??? What about the last years of tests sent in by me? i want to call Brad Stancampiano and rip his arse. Just too lazy, I guess.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

When I call there and they realize who I am, I end up on hold for nearly an hour. They no longer send me letters informing me of the meetings they have to inform the local plumbers of the city they are converting to BSI online about the service. Gues they got tired of me bringing up how they are a bunch of crooks.

So how do you guys deal with the extra cost? Do you pass it along to the customers, or do you just include it in your testing fees?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well they were not getting enough so now they are jacking up their extortion.



> November 30, 2012
> 
> To our valued testing companies,
> 
> ...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

we just add it to our fee.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It's funny, our shop is in Joliet, and I only test 2 locations there. Our shop and 1 sandwich stop. I test a bunch of residential in Manhattan and about 40 in New Lenox, then a couple each in about 10-12 other towns.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Damn, how much do you charge for a test?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I just tested the restaurant and charged $165.00.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

At the schools I charge $125 each.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We raised ours to $185 per test to counter the fees that BSI is charging us. We used to be $165 per test.


----------

